# Regional Forums > United States > North West US >  11th Portland Metro Reptile Expo - Sat. January 22!

## NWReptileExpos

Portland Metro Reptile Expo
Holiday Inn
25425 SW 95th Ave.
Wilsonville, OR
*Sat. January 22nd, 2011
Sat. August 13, 2011*


Seattle Metro Reptile Expo
Renton Community Center
1715 SW Maple Valley Hwy.
Renton, WA
_Sat. April, 30, 2011_


 :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## NWReptileExpos

NWReptileExpos.com

----------


## zoologist

I'll be there!

----------

